# Wayne Boone, Major (Retired) and Darren Philip Williams, Master Corporal



## Loachman (23 Jun 2015)

This morning's shock:

Wayne Boone was on my Grunt Phase 2 in Gagnam in 1979. Good guy. It's been several years since I last saw him.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/2-motorcycle-riders-killed-in-highway-crash-south-of-belleville-1.3122366

2 motorcycle riders killed in highway crash south of Belleville

Ottawa's Edgar Wayne Boone, 58, and Quinte West's Darren Philip Williams died at the scene

CBC NewsPosted: Jun 22, 2015 7:36 AM ET|Last Updated: Jun 22, 2015 7:36 AM ET

Two men were killed Saturday afternoon when a car crashed into a pack of motorcycles in Prince Edward County south of Belleville.

Ontario Provincial Police said in a news release that eight motorcycles were travelling east when a Mazda Miata travelling west crossed the centre line on the Loyalist Parkway at Stapleton Road around 2:30 p.m.

Three motorcycles were hit, police said.

Edgar Wayne Boone, 58, of Ottawa and Darren Philip Williams, 46, of Quinte West were killed, while a 65-year-old man from Sydenham was injured.

The 83-year-old man who was driving the car and 80-year-old female passenger were also transported to hospital with injuries.

Police are still investigating.


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2015)

http://www.canadianobituaries.com/edgar-wayne-boone-obituary-june-20-2015.html

Ottawa Website BOONE, Edgar Wayne - 

(1956 – 2015)

Suddenly on Saturday afternoon, June 20th, 2015 at the age of 59. 

Wayne will be sadly missed and always loved by his wife Sherain (Ali) Boone. Son of the late Lloyd Reginald Boone and Phyllis Ono (Maxwell) Boone, loving father to his son, Wyatt, and daughter, Rachel; cherished brother of Richard Boone (Susanne) and Cheryl Boone (Steve). He is also missed by his nieces and nephews Safiya, Maia, Amarah, Ziyad, Darius and Zariya and his in-laws Kamal Ali (Fabi), Reyaud Ali (Fadiya) and Shazmin Ali (Andy). 

Wayne’s RMC Class of ’79 friends and classmates, including John Moore, Peter Killaby, and Peter Avis will always admire and miss him. Wayne will be missed and always esteemed by his many friends, colleagues and students in the Canadian Armed Forces (Royal Military College and Military Police), Carleton University (Infrastructure Protection & International Security Program and The Norman Paterson School of International Affairs), Blue Knights and Canadian Army Veterans (CAV) Motorcycle Clubs, the Masons (Inner Guard Edinburgh Lodge, 736), and the Asset Protection & Security (AP&S) and Intelligence communities in Canada and the United States. 

Major (Retired) Wayne Boone CD graduated from the Royal Military College of Kingston in 1979, whereupon he was commissioned as a Lieutenant in the Canadian Army. After qualifying as a Military Police Officer, he completed operational tours in Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Gagetown, the Special Service Force, Petawawa, and CFB Trenton. Major Boone thereafter served in a series of information system security and operational planning billets in National Defence Headquarters Ottawa and 1 Canadian Air Division Winnipeg. He has deployed to Lebanon, Cyprus and Bosnia. Major Boone is a graduate of the Canadian Land Forces Staff College and the Canadian Forces Staff College. He retired from active duty in 1999. 

Dr. Wayne Boone CD, CISSP, CPP, CBCP, CISM, PCIP is a retired senior military police officer and now an Asset Protection and Security (AP&S) risk analyst and program advisor, specializing in the protection, assurance and resilience of critical infrastructures and mission-essential business processes. He has over 26 years’ experience in the provision of effective and appropriate Information System (IS) and Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition (SCADA) security, and over 35 years of Force Protection, Corporate Security, Operational Security and Business Continuity Planning (BCP), in both static and deployed environments. 

After earning a PhD in Information System Assurance through the University of Fairfax, Virginia in 2009, Dr. Boone developed and acted as the principal instructor for a new interdisciplinary Master degree program in Infrastructure Protection and International Security for Carleton University, Ottawa, continuing his knowledge transfer to adult audiences in Emergency Management (preparation, response, recovery) and BCP, including Disaster Recovery Planning for supporting IT and telecommunications. Wayne returned to consulting in July 2014. 

Family and friends are invited to Beechwood, Funeral, Cemetery and Cremation Services, 280 Beechwood Avenue, Ottawa, Ontario on Thursday, June 25th from 2 p.m. to 4 p.m. and from 7 p.m. to 9 p.m. and on Friday June 26th from 9 a.m. until 11 a.m. in the Hall of Colours. A Funeral Service will be held on Friday, June 26th at 11 a.m. in the Sacred Space. 

As an expression of sympathy, donations in Wayne’s memory to the Police Fund for Blind Children would be gratefully appreciated by the family. 

Mason Members of the Edinburgh Lodge, 736 are invited to assemble at Beechwood, Funeral, Cemetery and Cremation Services, on Thursday, June 25th at 7:00 p.m. to pay respects and to honour our late brother Wayne Boone.

http://www.canadianobituaries.com/mcpl-darren-philip-williams-obituary-june-20-2015.html

Hastings & Counties Website WILLIAMS, MCpl. Darren Philip -

Passed away suddenly on Saturday, June 20th, 2015 while riding with his brothers & sisters from 1st CAV - Afghanistan Unit.

Darren is the beloved husband of Tracy Williams and loving father of Alisha and Mike, all of Trenton. He became a proud and devoted grampie 11 months ago and his legacy will live on in his grandson Aiden. 

Cherished son of Phillip & Lorraine Williams and brother of Ryan Williams, all of British Columbia. 

Darren will be fondly remembered by his parents in law Bob & Linda Paul and their family. 

Darren will be sadly missed by the 436 Squadron and by his entire CAV Family. 

Friends are invited to visitation at the Weaver Life Centre, 29 Bay St., Trenton on Thursday, June 25th, 2015 from 2 - 4 & 6 - 9 PM. Funeral Ceremony will be held at 8th Wing Chapel, Namao Dr. East, Trenton on Friday, June 26th, 2015 at 2 PM. Cremation to follow. 

As expressions of sympathy, donations to the Tony Stacey Centre for Veteran's Care would be appreciated by the family .


----------



## RocketRichard (23 Jun 2015)

RIP CAV brothers. Rest easy, we have the watch.


----------



## a78jumper (24 Jul 2015)

Yes Wayne's passing was a shock. I knew him casually at RMC and a little better when he was the DCO of 2 MP Pl in the SSF mid 80s. May he Godspeed on new found wings. RIP both.


----------

